# sit on kayak (canoe?) wanted



## User (15 Aug 2009)




----------



## BilboSmeggins (15 Aug 2009)

Hi

By far and away, your best bet is to pop a wanted thread on this site:

http://www.ukriversguidebook.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=10&sid=69982d34e29eeeac800f235abb78b6bf

Bit of a mecca for all the UK waternuts. I've picked up a couple of kayaks off here.

All the best, Andy


----------



## chris667 (15 Aug 2009)

I'm selling a Canadian Canoe.
It's an Old Town Guide 160. £700 new, yours for £400 ono.


----------



## chris667 (15 Aug 2009)

Oh yeah, I'll chuck in paddles too.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Aug 2009)

ebay is a good place to find them


----------



## chris667 (16 Aug 2009)

Generally, look at spending half of what you spend on the new model. 
As someone that lives on a boat and has spent an inordinate amount of time looking at old boats, I can tell you there's no way to get a bargain unless you can (a) can do a lot of work or ( know someone who is selling what you want and does mates rates.
If you're handy, some of the DIY ones are nice, and you could be sorted for £100. But despite what people say, you have to be handy.


----------



## BilboSmeggins (17 Aug 2009)

chris667 said:


> Generally, look at spending half of what you spend on the new model.
> As someone that lives on a boat and has spent an inordinate amount of time looking at old boats, I can tell you there's no way to get a bargain unless you can (a) can do a lot of work or ( know someone who is selling what you want and does mates rates.
> If you're handy, some of the DIY ones are nice, and you could be sorted for £100. But despite what people say, you have to be handy.



You can't make your own sit-on-top can you? They are made of blown-plastic.....


----------



## mr Mag00 (17 Aug 2009)

no such thing as a cheap sit on kayak paul, i have been looking for a number of years. they are great fun, in demnad and holding their prices very well.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Aug 2009)

> Thanks Chris, but that's a bit much for me. Not for your canoe, *but I don't really want to spend that much*.
> 
> *I've been warned off the silly prices on Ebay*, and Bilbo's suggested forum have said that some of the fishing forums are a good bet.



I’ve had two sit on top kayak over the last 9 years and I’m on a couple of kayaking forums and if someone is selling they all put them on e-bay, some are as you say "silly money" they are not, sit on tops hold there price very well a £500 kayak new with still reach £400 two years later if looked after.
Q. but I don't really want to spend that much
It is just not only the kayak and paddle you will need don’t forget a buoyancy aid/life jacket and please don’t say "but I can swim" yeah right, and if paddling on the sea flares are a good idea as well, and you will need a wetsuit as the water can be cold even in the summer.
Your best bet is to wait until the autumn/winter and watch e-bay people get fed up with them or upgrade, hope this helps


----------



## mr Mag00 (17 Aug 2009)

+1


----------



## numbnuts (17 Aug 2009)

and you will need to learn this as well
http://www.paddling.net/guidelines/showArticle.html?108


----------



## mr Mag00 (17 Aug 2009)

get in the queue


----------

